# Portable Brewing



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I've read a bit about the recent post on brew methods, but I'm after some help to deal with my unfortunate situation. I work in an office with a lot of moving desks and very little storage space. Not only that a strict policy on outside electrical items. As a result my work choice is currently limited exclusively to instant coffee (it gets you through the day.... but thats about all!).

I would be interested to know what you all would recommend that fulfills the below requirements. My most immediate thought is French press, but what would you guys and girls recommend?

Requirements:

- Portable, I have to be able to carry all items in my bag to work daily

- Non electrical

- Quick and easy to make.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aeropress I'd say. It's robust and compact with a clean cup and quick cleaning


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm currently at my desk, sipping a mug of SQM Agoga Gokora, brewed in a French Press (grind was too slightly too fine, but that's a different post!). I have no experience with an aeropress, so can't really express an opinion. All I can say is that brewing a FP at work over the past week has been fine, and it's been a nice conversation starter on proper coffee!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a french press at work. I grind just enough beans each morning for my 2 mugs (one at 9am and one at 2pm) to get me through the day. That way all you need is to add some hot water. Your colleagues will thank you for the aromas of proper coffee wafting through the office. The smaller ones are really portable and only cost about £5-£10 for a cheap one from the supermarket.

I've got to admit, I saw an Aeropress on the internets yesterday and it's got me interested to try one. Apparently it only takes 30secs to make a cup of coffee? I might pick one up and give it a try, they're only about £25 from eBay.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a small 3 cup (or one mug!) french press at home. I'm going to try using this for now. I am quite interested in the Aeropress idea, when i've stopped spending money on other upgrades I may give that a try. I like that the french press is forgiving of the grind, so if i dont get it quite right in the morning then it doesnt matter too much. I gather the Aeropress needs to be slightly more accurate with the grinding?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I used to use a French press at work, then graduated to an Aeropress, which I found suited my palate better. I'm generally an espresso drinker, so now take a Handpresso Domepod out with me. Works a treat - a genuine shot of espresso wherever.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

vintagecigarman said:


> so now take a Handpresso Domepod out with me. Works a treat - a genuine shot of espresso wherever.


Now that is a cool gizmobobin. Where did I put my wallet?!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'm in the same boat too, day 2 of my current job last year I had sussed the facilities out in our kitchen and bought in my French Press and then moved on to the Aeropress a couple of months back after my Brother got me one for my Birthday.

As stated above, it's a good talking point! Only thing that annoys me is that we have a boiler on our wall as opposed to a kettle so getting the water at the correct temp for the French Press or Aeropress is annoying. For the Aeropress I fill a mug 3/4 with boiling water and top it up with cold then pour it into the Aeropress - seems to do the trick.

I find the inverted method is the best way for brewing with the Aeropress.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

we have the wall boiler issue as well. Do you think they would notice if I snuck in one night and installed a PID on it?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

We have a 'zip-tap' which dispenses boiling water. I brought a spare 350ml milk pitcher in, and my tactic is to fill it up first, use a small amount when it's hot to rinse the aeropress filter then set it aside while I'm rinsing the aeropress, cup etc. I guess in a minute or so it has cooled to maybe 85 degrees ish? It is a bit of a pain though - maybe rather than a PID I should campaign for an uber boiler at work!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

if only we could dial a temperature in, that would make life so much easier!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

mypressi TWIST

Similar to the Handpresso but uses N20 capsules (as used in cream whippers) to force the hot water though the puck

Pair it with a Hario Ceramic Slim hand grinder or a Porlex Mini and you have a truly portable espresso setup

Failing that, the Chemex. Style, simplicity and makes enough to share with a colleague, meaning you can get them to grind!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'm trying to build up the courage to take my aeropress and hario slim mill to work. I'm craving good coffee in the office these days and thinking of the aeropress and those lovely James Gourmet beans at home is heartbreaking!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Just do it! People might look a bit confused at first but they'll be jealous when you've got great coffee to drink and they haven't! When people tell me it seems a lot of hassle I just tell them its quicker and easier to clean than a cafetiere. I've managed to convince a couple of people to buy them already and another wants a v60!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I never had any problems with taking the Aeropress to work. In fact there were generally very appreciative comments about how good my coffee always smelled, and within days several others were bringing in small cafetieres instead of their usual instant.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive got a Krups Burrs grinder, Swiss Gold Mug top Filter and a Presso Espresso Machine at work...... I love making the espresso with the Presso but it really does attract alot of attention!

Im going to order an Areopress too on my next bean order from Hasbean.

For the OP sounds like a hand grinder and Aeropress is the perfect solution for you.

Cheers

PaulN


----------

